# Beaverdam WMA hog population?



## jiminbogart (Oct 29, 2011)

How is the hog population doing down at Beverdam WMA?

I used to hit it regularly about 15 years ago and there were hogs everywhere.

A few years ago I heard through the grapvine that the hog population was very low there(I do not know if this was a fact).


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2011)

Nobody here has hunted Beaverdam lately?

I checked Google earth and it appears that a lot of the WMA has been cut over since I was there last (mod 90's).


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to know the info on that too but it dont seem like anyone wants to share info about it here


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> I would love to know the info on that too but it dont seem like anyone wants to share info about it here



I'll post up later in the week.

I'm going to head down there tomorrow for the rifle hunt (3-5).

It sure looks different in the Google Earth pics than it did in the 90's.

I'm not planning on shooting any deer, just a pig or two if I see any.

Update: I decided not to go down to Beaverdam. It just wasn't worth the hassle of the drive, camping and the long walk in (and possibly a long drag out).


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 1, 2011)

me and my bro. hunt it. the hogs or there .get close to the river and yall will find them.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 6, 2011)

Well we got 1 yesterday near the boat ramp at the swamp area.  About 50lb female boar with about 1/2 inch tusk.  Not bad but it looks like she just gave birth to the young piglets that I did not see come with her


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 6, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Well we got 1 yesterday near the boat ramp at the swamp area.  About 50lb female boar with about 1/2 inch tusk.  Not bad but it looks like she just gave birth to the young piglets that I did not see come with her



Good deal!

Is the road that runs along the river(going downstream) foot travel only now(looks like it on the map)?

I may head down there with a smoke pole towards the end of the week.

Were there a lot of folks there, I know it was the last day of the 3 day rifle hunt?


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 6, 2011)

*wow*

a female boar?That's something else right there...

Pigs are there, get pretty nocturnal with a little pressure...Hide up in the thick stuff.... Get in those drainages or dry creek beds where you can see in the clearcut. maybe you will catch one slipping out or back in from the acorns.  Good luck.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 6, 2011)

matthewsman said:


> a female boar?That's something else right there...



I used to work fire rescue in Atlanta. I've seen a few "female" boars.


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 8, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Is the road that runs along the river(going downstream) foot travel only now(looks like it on the map)?
> 
> ...




Well if you go all the way down to the boat ramp just go thru the foot trail until you see 4 small red flags on your left tied to a small branch.  Just find you a entrance from there and you should see a dried out swamp.  Just sit somewhere safe or have a tree stand.  I saw deers and hogs there.  Wish you the best of luck


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 8, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I used to work fire rescue in Atlanta. I've seen a few "female" boars.




It kind of thru me off too when I got really close to it.  I haven't tried it yet but my family said they don't want to eat them farmed raised pigs after eating these hogs.


----------

